# Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire......



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0801suns0801.html




> Johnson told several people that being a third option on the Suns was "unacceptable." He reportedly resented teammates' star treatment and disliked Amaré Stoudemire after a March halftime incident in Miami.
> 
> After Dwyane Wade's 19-point half, Stoudemire barked at Johnson in front of the team: "Are you going to play any (expletive) defense?"
> 
> Stoudemire got seven shots in the next game and then sat out two with ankle inflammation. Johnson played his best ball after that but told friends he would never re-sign.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire....*



siK_sTyLeZz said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0801suns0801.html


Old story and not true. It's true that happened, but not the reason he is not here.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire....*

While I'm sure that's a possible contriibuting factor, you'd have to be extremely immature to want to leave over that. I'm sure managements decision not to pay him initially and then low-balling him had more to do with it. This is just the media trying to make him look bad since he's leaving in my opinion.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire....*



Foulzilla said:


> While I'm sure that's a possible contriibuting factor, you'd have to be extremely immature to want to leave over that. I'm sure managements decision not to pay him initially and then low-balling him had more to do with it. This is just the media trying to make him look bad since he's leaving in my opinion.


Correct. This man broke his face and returned to play and you low ball him? Sarver is crap.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire....*



Sedd said:


> Correct. This man broke his face and returned to play and you low ball him? Sarver is crap.



It is not necessarily low-balling him. 6 years for $60 mil (come-on his grandkids would never have to work a day in their lives) is what he is worth, unfortunately the market dictated outrageous spening on SG's this year.

But that is a moot point since even when we offered to match he still wanted to jump ship so he could be the center of attention. Not because he didn't like his team mates but because he wants to be the focal point on which ever team he is playing for.

A decision I am sure he will regret later, especially in about 3-4 years when Atlanta may just be clawing their way into the playoffs and he will be traded because he is the highest salaary and they will need to resign all of the younger talent.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What a load of doodoo. JJ isn't a baby he wouldn't cry over something like that. He is a pro and understands how the players get caught up in the game and should understand why Amare did that and he didn't really mean it like that. He ain't a crybaby that is one weird story.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If Joe's reason to leave was that, then goodbye. We don't need you.


BUT... I doubt that was the reason. People get caught up in the game, and are in the heat of the moment. I'm sure Amare didn't mean that, and I'm sure Joe understands why Amare said that.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Reason Joe Johnson Dosen't Want To Go Back To Phoneix....... Amare Stoudemire....*



Tiz said:


> It is not necessarily low-balling him. 6 years for $60 mil (come-on his grandkids would never have to work a day in their lives) is what he is worth, unfortunately the market dictated outrageous spening on SG's this year.


Knowing that why waste his time and yours by making him that offer? Why should he give the Suns another discount when he offered to the year prior? I blame him and Sarver, but Sarver has the final say and I believe he wanted a reason not match the offer.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Guys, we're not even sure this incident happened. Come on, "JJ talked to a couple guys"... No real sources. That should tell you right there that it's probably either blown out of proportion or just complete crap.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Guys, we're not even sure this incident happened. Come on, "JJ talked to a couple guys"... No real sources. That should tell you right there that it's probably either blown out of proportion or just complete crap.



Exactly. What players aren't critical of their teammates at some point during the game/season.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

correct you are. i'm sure he's heard worse than that while playing ball in his lifetime. i doubt if that was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------

